
Conspectio scales live streaming WebRTC broadcasts without additional servers - conspectio
https://conspect.io
======
conspectio
Conspectio is an open-source library for grouping multiple live stream
broadcasts, and scaling viewers without the need for additional servers. Built
on top of WebRTC -- used for realtime peer-to-peer video and audio
communication in the browser -- Conspectio exceeds the number of concurrent
viewers constrained by WebRTC.

------
donpark
unless I'm mistaken, this looks more like a open-source-as-a-resume project
based on rehash of existing open source WebRTC projects like Muaz-Khan's
WebRTC-Scalable-Broadcast [1] than a breakthrough. I seriously doubt they
overcame scaling problems inherent with those projects.

Proving me wrong would be simple: just demonstrate live streaming to thousands
or even hundreds of viewers without adding servers.

[1]: [https://github.com/muaz-khan/WebRTC-Scalable-
Broadcast](https://github.com/muaz-khan/WebRTC-Scalable-Broadcast)

------
danielwow
Can this can handle coverage at high volume events? I want to see a demo of
this!

------
wcbarnes
Awesome product! A new style of peer connection relay was necessary

------
GFischer
How does this differ from Jitsi? Easier to install?

Very interesting.

